# Velocidad de motor DC para artesania



## Adolfoe (Feb 11, 2019)

Hola,

Tengo un pequeño proyecto de artesania en mente, que incluye un mini faro al cual le pienso colocar un sensor led y un motor de baterias, para lograr el efecto de iluminacion, para el reflector pensaba adaptar la parte reflectiva de una linterna vieja.

La idea es gastar lo minimo posible por lo que probablemente recurrire a aparatos dañados como carros de RC o unidades de CD para obtener componetnes.

Pero tengo las siguientes dudas que me gustaria me aconsejaran:

1) La velocidad de giro de la estructura del reflector debe ser poca, 15RPM o menos, es factible lograr esa velocidad simplemente regulando la tension del motor, o seria mas aconsejable usar una caja reductora? Si se require una caja reductora, hay algun juguete o aparato de segunda de donde pudiera obtener una pieza que funcione?

2)La segunda parte es la que mas me causa problemas, ya tengo un boceto de la forma general que quiero, pero no se como lograr una conexion electrica del led al circuito puesto que el led estaria rotando constantemente, cualquier ayuda en como lograr un acople de una pieza rotativa al circuito de forma economica se les agradecera.

3)Que piezas se pueden usar para acoplar la estructura al eje del motor?.

Adjunto boceto de la estructura.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 11, 2019)

Hummmmm....eso no funciona. Los LED emiten por la parte convexa y son bastante direccionales, es decir, estás poniendo "la parte que refleja" donde no va a llegar luz para reflejar...no del LED por lo menos.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 11, 2019)

Adolfoe dijo:


> ....
> 1) La velocidad de giro de la estructura del reflector debe ser poca, 15RPM o menos, es factible lograr esa velocidad simplemente regulando la tension del motor, o seria mas aconsejable usar una caja reductora? Si se require una caja reductora, hay algun juguete o aparato de segunda de donde pudiera obtener una pieza que funcione?



Regulando la tensión es difícil porque al ser tan pocas vueltas la marcha sería muy inestable, si es que alcanza a girar sin trabarse.  Un motor de continua necesita si o si una redicción con engranajes del orden de 100:1 para regular decente y estable.
Puede ser un motor paso a paso de una diskettera 3 1/2 o el de limpieza de cabezales de una impresora chorro de tinta.  Pero necesitás hacer el drive...

Lo mas sencillo sería un motor sincrónico de microondas (8rpm) o de estufa (4rpm) , pero no van a pilas, necesitás 220Vca

Respecto a reciclarlo de juguetes es buena, buscá uno que camine o mueva los brazos sin que te vean tus hijos.



> 2)La segunda parte es la que mas me causa problemas, ya tengo un boceto de la forma general que quiero, pero no se como lograr una conexion electrica del led al circuito puesto que el led estaria rotando constantemente, cualquier ayuda en como lograr un acople de una pieza rotativa al circuito de forma economica se les agradecera.



La disposición del croquis no va , el led ilumina hacia arriba y es bastante direccional.    Yo probaría el led fijo y una guía de luz  giratoria en acrílico o un espejo a 45°.

Algo asi:






> 3)Que piezas se pueden usar para acoplar la estructura al eje del motor?.



Si podés regular velocidad usá acople directo, si no, unas poleas con relación acorde a la velocidad buscada. 
Como no hace fuerza, hasta un pedazo de manguera sirve.



EDITO:

Y otra opción para no tener problemas mecánicos de ningún tipo es usar 6,7,8...12...    varios leds formando un círculo e ir encendiendo de a uno simulando el giro.


----------



## Adolfoe (Feb 11, 2019)

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas, ya encontre algo similar a lo que quiero hacer. Tengo que ver como modificarlo un poco, pues el espacio con que cuento es algo limitado pero creo que puede funcionar, en  lugar de un led, creo que puedo usar un bombillo incandescete de 12V esos no son direccionales.

Gracias por su ayuda y dejo esto como referencia.






Si tengo suerte talvez consiga algun coche patrulla con luces giratorias que me pueda servir.
Hola, encontre una opcion interesante con un solo led tambien.


----------



## Marlin (Ago 9, 2019)

Buenos días:

  En primer lugar quiero comentarles que soy un absoluto ignorante en temas de electrónica, como dije en mi presentación, y he estado leyendo este hilo por que tengo un problema similar al del compañero Adolfoe (un saludo desde Cantabria).
  Adolfoe preguntaba por un variador de voltaje para regular la velocidad de giro de su motor DC, eso es lo que yo quiero hacer, en concreto para un mor de 15V recuperado de un viejo casette Sony.
  Mi idea es hacer lo que se ve en este vídeo       



   pero mi pregunta es:
¿El regulador LM317 es el correcto teniendo en cuenta que mi motor es de 15V y no de 12V como en el vídeo?
¿Y el potenciometro de 10K?
¿Y la resistencia de 1k o monto una de otro valor?

  Por último he leido que al intercalar este tipo de variador entre la fuente y el motor siempre se pierde algo de voltaje, o sea, que no le llegarán los 15V al motor; ¿como puedo minimizar esta perdida? ¿con una resistencia de otro valor?

  Y ahora aparte y con animo de aprender, ¿Que diferencia hay entre el LM317 y el LM317T? Y cual he de montar?

  Gracias de antemano y perdonen mi rollo y mi ignorancia.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 9, 2019)

Los LM317/LM317T, son reguladores ajustables que soportan tensiones hasta 37 voltios.
Si vas a controlar motores, y no quieres perder fuerza, utiliza circuitos PWM, como éste Controlador de velocidad de motor DC


----------



## Marlin (Ago 9, 2019)

Gracias DJ T3, una respuesta rapidísima, pero que hay de la resistencia y el potenciometro?

  Muchas gracias


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 9, 2019)

De nada...
A cual circuito te refieres?
Si es con el LM317, de 12 a 15 voltios no hay diferencia, asi que el circuito original funcionaria igual.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 9, 2019)

No se porqué INVENTAN valores y cosas si el fabricante en su datasheet aconseja OTRA cosa , la resistencia debería ser de 220 Ohms , o 150 o 120 o 100 Ohms , nunca 1.000 Ohms , el potenciómetro preferiblemente de 5 K.

Se puede poner 1k2 y potenciómetro de 20k para casos dónde se requiera una mínima corriente de programa , pero el circuito NO es estable !


----------



## Scooter (Ago 9, 2019)

Desde el momento en que vas al llutuf por flojera de leer el datasheet uno ya se merece que le mientan. Debería de estar prohibido decir verdades el llutuf.
Si el fabricante dice algo, pues santa palabra, el fabricante sabrá por qué lo dice.


----------



## Marlin (Ago 10, 2019)

Bueno lo primero muchas gracias por sus amables respuestas.
Lo segundo, y solo para confirmar que enterado: lo que tengo que montar es un LM317, un potenciómetro de 5K y una resistencia de Entre 100 y 220 Ohms. Correcto?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 10, 2019)

Lee el datasheet.
Ahí está seguro, los demás podemos equivocarnos porque no sabemos leer bien.
Mira a ver qué dice el datasheet.


----------



## carlossanchezsuarez99 (Dic 18, 2019)

Y porque no dejas el led fijo y solo giras el reflector te evitarias muchos problemas


----------

